# Is there a Milorangite shortage???



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Getting ready for my monthy application of Miloranite but can't seem to locate it anywhere. I hit all the usual places I shop - but box stors - nothing. One of the managers said they have had a hard time getting it this year. Will need to start looking at the smaller stores. I also understand there is a shortage of BSF in Quincy. Does anyone know what is going on? If I can't find Milo are there any recommended alternatives?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I have had no issues getting it in st louis. Picked up 4 bags saturday and there was plenty of it. 10 bucks a bag.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

LCN recommends Ringers Restore if you can't find Milorganite. You can find on Amazon.


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

I just used ringer lawn restore on memorial day. I have alot of phosphorus in my lawn already, so I am trying to back away from Milo a bit.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Not sure if it's a shortage or just a "run" on product because of Milorganite's suggested schedule. But I saw this at my local HD tonight.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

No shortage in Michigan. Picked up 8 bags last week for $6.50 each.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

beastcivic said:


> Not sure if it's a shortage or just a "run" on product because of Milorganite's suggested schedule. But I saw this at my local HD tonight.


I see the Lesco stuff on the left. I wish my local HD stocked Lesco products. Almost entirely Scott's.


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I see the Lesco stuff on the left. I wish my local HD stocked Lesco products. Almost entirely Scott's.


They have very limited Lesco products, pretty sure that's the only Fert, they have one pre-e, and maybe something else. Mostly Scott's in the whole aisle.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Huh, the Home Depot where I bought mine on May 10th had lots of it and is showing zero stock online now.

I had the same problem around here in July last year and found a few bags in Rhode Island near where we were visiting on the 4th of July. I've also found it at the small True Value hardware store one town over in the Fall when supplies are short. If the Bay State fertilizer was back in stock, I would consider buying a bunch myself. I should email Carl and see if they have any bags in stock yet.


----------



## Beerbrewer (Apr 27, 2018)

Alpine, seeing your in the Boston area,why not give Carl a call at Bay State fertilizer in Quincy..Web site says the fert. will be back in stock on May 14.I would call ahead.(617)773-4293. At $3.50 a bag it's hard to beat.No cash or cards.Takes only checks!!Grass Daddy has a great you tube vid. on a trip he made there a while back.Good Luck!!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm not that far from Quincy - just that work gets in the way  . Not sure if they're open Saturday. It's definitely worth a call and certainly can't beat the price. Would like to get some before this weekend to take advantage of rains coming in from Alberto.


----------



## Beerbrewer (Apr 27, 2018)

Only open 8-5 Mon-Fri.Tell your boss you have a dental appt. "Sorry boss...I gotta leave early"...


----------



## Kalous86 (Apr 8, 2018)

Holy cow how are all of you finding milo for 6-8 bucks a bag!!! I can't find any of that here in my area of Washington for less than 30 bucks!!!!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Looks like there are 41 bags at my local Lowes in Iowa. The place I go to normally that sells it for $8 a bag is out for some reason though. Lowes sells it for $12 a bag.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Kalous86 said:


> Holy cow how are all of you finding milo for 6-8 bucks a bag!!! I can't find any of that here in my area of Washington for less than 30 bucks!!!!


Made in the midwest, so shipping costs to the PNW are a pain.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Kalous86 said:


> Holy cow how are all of you finding milo for 6-8 bucks a bag!!! I can't find any of that here in my area of Washington for less than 30 bucks!!!!


Fred Meyer's down here in Oregon sells it for $16 a bag(no tax's), never on sale but always in stock. Probably the same up there in Spokane.


----------



## Kalous86 (Apr 8, 2018)

Doesn't anyone know of a milo replacement that might be a little less expensive here in Washington? I'm central Washington


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thats when you go to Lowe's and price match when fleet farm has it on sale for 6 bucks. Then get it for 5.70 a bag with their 5% discount. That certainly gets the manager worked up in a hurry! Getting 10 bags for 57 bucks vs over 125! Haha. I just wish I didn't need 18 bags for one app on my new property.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Finally located a couple of bags of Milo for my monthly application. Had to call around a bit and found some at a local hardware store - same price as the big box stores 12.99. In my area there is a limited number of outlets to get this stuff - big box stores or a local Ace / True Value. Need some more competition.


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

If anyone has a Menards around you their regular price is $8.69/bag. My store was out about a month ago but have gotten two shipments in. They also sell Ideal EQ Natural Lawn for $7.69/bag. It's 2500sq ft and 36lb but it's only a 4-3-0.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Milorganite on Twitter stated they are hard at work trying to get stores restocked. Sort of acknowledging the supply problem I guess.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

macleod52 said:


> If anyone has a Menards around you their regular price is $8.69/bag. My store was out about a month ago but have gotten two shipments in. They also sell Ideal EQ Natural Lawn for $7.69/bag. It's 2500sq ft and 36lb but it's only a 4-3-0.


I see you're in Iowa too. For whatever reason, here in Cedar Rapids the Menards stores don't carry Milo, only HomeDepot and TrueValue. I saw TrueValue had 6-8 bags around a month ago and picked some up then, but haven't seen it since. Last time I saw it at HomeDepot, it was still last year's formula.


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

zinger565 said:


> macleod52 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a Menards around you their regular price is $8.69/bag. My store was out about a month ago but have gotten two shipments in. They also sell Ideal EQ Natural Lawn for $7.69/bag. It's 2500sq ft and 36lb but it's only a 4-3-0.
> ...


I'm in the Quad Cities so I have 3 Menards withing a 20 minute drive from my house and only one of them carries it. One showed discontinued last year and the other never had any in stock. I imagine it didn't sell too well at those stores so they stopped carrying it. You could talk to one of the sales associates and ask them to put in a request to start carrying it.

Another option is depending on how much you need you could also special order a pallet of it (you can't special order individual bags unfortunately). I was going to do that with a friend of mine and split it. We both need 10+ bags for our yards and I think the pallet is liked 40-60 bags.


----------



## rnaude241 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nothing at the Home Depot I tried this morning in Southern Mass. Also Carl at Bay State has been unable to fulfill my order for 3 weeks now.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

macleod52 said:


> zinger565 said:
> 
> 
> > macleod52 said:
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. We've got 2 stores, but I only ever visit one of them. Don't think I'll be able to order a pallet, haha, only need a bag and a half per app and don't really have storage space. I'll ask them the next time I'm there.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

rnaude241 said:


> Nothing at the Home Depot I tried this morning in Southern Mass. Also Carl at Bay State has been unable to fulfill my order for 3 weeks now.


Where in Southern Mass? I was able to grab some Milorganite at the HD in Somerset. Did Carl state when he is expecting Bay State to be available again?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Buddy said:


> Where in Southern Mass? I was able to grab some Milorganite at the HD in Somerset. Did Carl state when he is expecting Bay State to be available again?


Home Depot in Taunton is out too.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

zinger565 said:


> macleod52 said:
> 
> 
> > zinger565 said:
> ...


@zinger565! I got the new formula from HD about a month ago, but bought four bags when I was there so haven't had to stock again yet.

Edit: I live on NW side! Would make chem splits easy!


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

JohnP said:


> @zinger565! I got the new formula from HD about a month ago, but bought four bags when I was there so haven't had to stock again yet.
> 
> Edit: I live on NW side! Would make chem splits easy!


Hey John! I'm in the SE here. Definitely should talk about chem splits!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@zinger565 I have to buy a new hose from HD this weekend for sprinklers. If I see Milo will ping ya.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Milo shortage down here in Texas.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Not sure what's happening. Milo shortage - BSF shortage. Maybe a high fiber diet might help!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I wonder if it's a lot more demand showing up because of it's publicity the last 2 years or if they are just short on supply right now.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Everywhere around me is out too, had to switch to Ringer Lawn Restore in the mean time. That stuff's good too but it's more expensive and doesn't have iron.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> I wonder if . . . they are just short on supply right now.


Does

Not

Compute


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

An email reply from them.

Hi Ryan,

Thank you for interest in Milorganite.

Due to an increase in demand for the spring, we had a shortage. We currently working on the situation, and stores should be able to start restocking in 2wks or so.

Please let me know if you have any questions, and thank you for your interest in Milorganite!

Sincerely,

Elizabeth
Milorganite Information Center


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Same deal here in Northeast Ohio. Very hard to find Milorganite anywhere.... If everyone would please stop letting our secret out so I can buy some I'd appreciate it!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Has anyone checked their local Site One for the Green's Grade?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JohnP said:


> Has anyone checked their local Site One for the Green's Grade?


The one I go to does not sell Green's Grade. They do sell regular Pro Milo Classic in 50-lb bags. How about in the Midwest near you?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Green I only went in once, last year. I thought it was the Green's Grade but I will have to check Monday. It's very possible I'm wrong.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> An email reply from them.
> 
> Hi Ryan,
> 
> ...


Uh oh, start shipping lots of beans and greens to Milwaukee. Need more poop. :mrgreen:


----------



## Travlr (Jun 12, 2017)

Home Depot & Lowes doesn't have any in the east side of the Seattle area. Fred Meyer has bags but it's last years formula and at $15 per bag ... what to do. Just hope new inventory comes sooner than later I guess.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I think I understand the loyalty to Milorganite but (at the risk of stirring up the hornet's nest) if there's a shortage, let's think about what's in Milorganite and what could be substituted.

It has nitrogen, too much phosphate for an established stand of turf, and no potassium. It has iron (which is pretty much going to bind with the excessive phosphate and remain unavailable, but whatever). It has a bunch of micros and probiotics.

Ok, so for the iron, micros and probiotics, sprinkle the same weight of good quality seasoned compost as you would have spread Milorganite. As far as plants are concerned, it's basically the same, er, "stuff." For the fert, spread some quality fert, slow release N, something around 22-0-11 at 2 or 3 pounds per 1,000 (2 or 3 pounds total of the product, not of N) this time of year will do great. It will also add the needed potassium that Milorganite doesn't have anyway while also avoiding phosphate that most soil doesn't need. It will save a lot of money. Take the saved money and buy yourself a few beers over which you can contemplate when Milorganite will be back on store shelves. :thumbup:


----------



## rnaude241 (Jun 16, 2017)

Buddy said:


> rnaude241 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing at the Home Depot I tried this morning in Southern Mass. Also Carl at Bay State has been unable to fulfill my order for 3 weeks now.
> ...


The Plymouth area.

As for Bay State I actually was able to pickup 22 bags today! They seem to actually have it in stock but Carl was saying he doesn't have anyone on hand to bag the stuff! Anyway give em a call, a few pallets were bagged when I grabbed mine.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> It has nitrogen, too much phosphate for an established stand of turf, and no potassium.


It wasn't always 5-4-0 or 6-4-0. It used to be 6-2-0 and 5-2-0, of which I still have some bags. That was much more practical, unless your soil test said you needed more P. I will say mine came up pretty fast to proper levels in a few years using Milo a few times a year.

What I do so as not to overload on P, is to apply half of my N from Milo, and the other half from another organic...e.g. an 8-0-4 this year. Together, the two average out to a 7-2-2, which is pretty ideal for my soil.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I like the scotts natural. It is 11-2-2. Slow release and organic. Not super easy to find but search online. Some places carry it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I like the scotts natural. It is 11-2-2. Slow release and organic. Not super easy to find but search online. Some places carry it.


I used to use that. I switched to Sustane a few years ago when my state (and a few others) apparently outlawed sales of the Scotts. No idea why they did that! As of this year, I'm switching to yet another brand/product because prices were going up for the Sustane.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Green said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > I like the scotts natural. It is 11-2-2. Slow release and organic. Not super easy to find but search online. Some places carry it.
> ...


I think more states are adding fert restrictions. My state has them. All fert has to be labeled to comply. Milo has a specific label with my state on it in order to sell here. I guess scotts doesn't want to make multiple labels. They do for their syn fert though.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

My lowes and home depot here in Texas are out now too! So funny!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if . . . they are just short on supply right now.
> ...


I like how you just cut up my sentence to make fun of me. That is really nice of you to do that. It makes complete sense if you read the whole sentence.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ecks from Tex @krusej23 we're all on the same team here. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's still near me at two places just at $11 and $13 a bag. No thanks. Whatever happened to that True Value sale? I got that a few years back and ordered 12 bags or something like that for $6 a piece.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > krusej23 said:
> ...


Man I'm not making fun of you and I apologize if it sounded like that. It was a wise-crack about the fact that Milorganite is made from shit and I have a hard time seeing how people in Wisconsin had a state-wide change in their diets.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Travlr said:


> Home Depot & Lowes doesn't have any in the east side of the Seattle area. Fred Meyer has bags but it's last years formula and at $15 per bag ... what to do. Just hope new inventory comes sooner than later I guess.


Is there a way to request HD/Lowes to carry things like this? I've never seen it in any Home Depot/Lowes in the Portland Metro area...seems weird everyone else seems to have it around us. Especially with how excited everyone in Portland gets when the word Organic is used in a product description.


----------



## GCM1988 (May 23, 2018)

I haven't see any Milo in Lowe's or Home Depot in Northern VA the past month


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Another alternative, come to Delaware and get some processed chicken poop fertilizer.

https://www.manuremanager.com/poultry/fertilizer-from-chicken-litter-1463

We need to get rid of all the excess phosphate - our soils are overbrimming with it after many years of using natural fertilizers with excessive phosphate levels on farm fields.

https://thedailyrecord.com/2011/05/10/perdue-farms-now-selling-recycled-poultry-manure-as-fertilizer/

Spread it all over your yards so our farmers don't have to use it anymore lol.

You can buy it at Purdue AgriRecycle in Blades, DE. They will sell you all you want!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Another alternative, come to Delaware and get some processed chicken poop fertilizer.
> 
> https://www.manuremanager.com/poultry/fertilizer-from-chicken-litter-1463
> 
> ...


Where can you get bagged versions of it? Website?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Another alternative, come to Delaware and get some processed chicken poop fertilizer.
> ...


I've seem it for sale on the web at at least one "organic" hippie type garden supply store. It must be gluten free or something because they wanted over $16 a bag. I'll call Purdue and see if they can tell me the best way to get it. We really do want to get rid of the stuff here. You guys can have all the phophate you want lol.

Here's where I found it if you're really jonesin' for some poop based fert:
http://www.newcountryorganics.com/shop/soil-fertilizers/fertilizers/3-2-3-microstart-60-50-lb-bag.html

I've heard SiteOne used to carry it. I don't know if they do anymore. Give your local warehouse a call and see if they have it or can get it. It's called microstart60 and they make several different varieties depending on what analysis you want.

You can get it for as low as $260 per ton here, but you would need to take 30 tons minimum:
https://us1074798712.fm.alibaba.com/product/50007128890-0/MicroStart60_3_2_3.html


----------



## MOD13 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like Boston area Home Depots have begun to restock. Reading, Danvers, Norwood, Natick, Norwood locations all with inventory.


----------



## Subway (Jun 14, 2018)

None here on Long Island Home Depot and Lowe's.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm a prepper, I suppose.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I noticed Lowes and HomeDepot have replenished their stock too. I've already started to cut back due to the higher temps. Might not need it now - oh well, sorry.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

So I ordered a bag from Fleet Farm online to see if it was available, I guess I fat-fingered something and spaced out in the checkout process because I ended up ordering 11 bags, not 1. I have nowhere to store them except the garage, so the bedrooms above will have a little bit of a Milorganite scent for a while. I'm going to do 2x bag rate on the backyard to help it bounce back from the truck being driven all over it last week.

The guy with the forklift brought out a brand new pallet, most of the bags had a 5/18/18 batch date. He said they had about 12 more pallets.


----------

